# Lost image files from Canon DPP software



## Sunny Alan (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,
I was using DPP as software. Almost all my image files were stored through DPP in my laptop.
Last day when I downloaded quite large quantity of images (in CR2 and jpeg formats) without checking the folder D ( in my Laptop) overfilled. Next time when I opened the D folder it was seen red colored denoting full. Later I found many imagefiles missing. (Unfortunately they were photos taken myself on top of 'Great Wall of China !).
(After storing in Lap, I formatted the CF card) 

I tried checking all 3 partitions, all folders but those missing one days images both CR2 and jpg never could locate.

Is any method to regain them?
Thanks in advance for any possible help...
Please


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 13, 2012)

You can recover them from the formatted card.
DON'T USE IT UNTIL YOU DO!! If you use it, you might overwrite some of the deleted files. Formatting the card in camera merely tells the card that its ok to overwrite the deleted files, but they are not actually erased.

There are many recovery programs that work well. I use Image Rescue 4, which I bought after trying the freeware ones and finding issues with all of them when trying to recover RAW files.
You will likely have to rename the files, since the original name will be lost, so make sure you do not duplicate names and overwrite another file.


----------



## markwilliams279 (Feb 6, 2013)

It is possible to recover your lost images with the use of a recovery software


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 7, 2013)

Think of your memory card as a book. A low level format erases all the pages. A regular format erases the directory but all the pages are still there. When you write to a card an entry is made into the index telling it what pages are used and the whatever was on that page is replaced with the new page.

If you have done a regular format you should be able to recover files. Don't use the card or you will start to overwrite what was there before. If you are reasonably computer literate you should be able to find recovery software and use it.... if you are not, or the images are particularly valuable, go to a professional. 

Even if you have already written a few images to the card after a regular format, you should be able to recover much of the data. Many cards are designed to write to different sections of memory with each file to spread usage over the entire card (longevity thing...) so it is very possible that new images have been put in different places than the old ones.


----------

